# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Cialis questions .. hoping it will help .. I think i have enlarged prostate .. maybe.

## pokermonster29

I tend to wake up 3 to 5 times a night it seems to urinate.

I know that Cialis helps prostate problems and a good drug to take daily.. obviously helps erections and blood flow also.. So its a good drug to take daily esp for a guy like me right who has symptoms of an enlarged prostate it seems.??

I think it might be due to enlarged prostate or the fact that I think I have sleep apnea which wakes me up and then i notice i have to pee...

but during day sometimes i get an urge to urinate even if dont have alot to get out..

I was thinking about buying a bunch of Cialis off a trusted online site i order my testerone from.

The Cialis black pill is 800mg's and i can get 120 of them for like 160 bucks.. Think i should buy that and chip off like 40 mg's a day?? or just buy the 20mg's or 40mg's cialis pills..??

but whats the deal on the black cialis pills which is 800 mg's per pill if i can just chip some off a pill everyday? What a deal right?

is it safe to just take 800mg's daily/ Cialis Black .. What the deal with Cialis black / 800mg's? Do people take it every day? or do they usually take the 20mg's or 40mg's pills daily usually?

Any advice on this matter would be much appreciated.. thanks mike

I"m 35, 220 pounds, 6 feet tall, have had some issues with ED but think overall alot better now that i got my T levels higher.. they were naturally like half of what they should have been.. I had low T naturally i found out about a year and a half ago.. thanks

----------


## kelkel

FDA approves Cialis to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia

----------


## Back In Black

Still self prescribing your TRT at 300mg per week? What's it been, a year now at that dose? What does your bloodwork say about your PSA?

----------


## Caribeman

go to your doc and have it checked. Run blood work.

----------


## shammie

[QUOTE=pokermonster29;6780279]I tend to wake up 3 to 5 times a night it seems to urinate.

I know that Cialis helps prostate problems and a good drug to take daily.. obviously helps erections and blood flow also.. So its a good drug to take daily esp for a guy like me right who has symptoms of an enlarged prostate it seems.??

I think it might be due to enlarged prostate or the fact that I think I have sleep apnea which wakes me up and then i notice i have to pee...

but during day sometimes i get an urge to urinate even if dont have alot to get out..

I was thinking about buying a bunch of Cialis off a trusted online site i order my testerone from.

The Cialis black pill is 800mg's and i can get 120 of them for like 160 bucks.. Think i should buy that and chip off like 40 mg's a day?? or just buy the 20mg's or 40mg's cialis pills..??

but whats the deal on the black cialis pills which is 800 mg's per pill if i can just chip some off a pill everyday? What a deal right?

is it safe to just take 800mg's daily/ Cialis Black .. What the deal with Cialis black / 800mg's? Do people take it every day? or do they usually take the 20mg's or 40mg's pills daily usually?

Any advice on this matter would be much appreciated.. thanks mike

I"m 35, 220 pounds, 6 feet tall, have had some issues with ED but think overall alot better now that i got my T levels higher.. they were naturally like half of what they should have been.. I had low T naturally i found out about a year and a half ago.. thanks[

First off is this problem just a nightly issue or are you dealing with this during the day, normally when the prostate is involved your volume out put is what is affected, causing the amount voided to be is drastically reduced causing multipal trips to the throne 24/7. I would suggest see your Dr and discuss this with him, a simple med such as Flowmax will fix the problem for about 30 bucks a month with no sides that your going to get with Cialis

----------


## NEFLRick

First, I'd suggest getting your prostate checked. I had found it was taking a bit of time for me to urinate when I'd wake up at night--something I've ALWAYS done--to pee. No problems during the day. So I started on the liquid cialis from the site sponsor and it's been a lot better. However, seems like you're having a bit more of a problem.

Second, I'd look at the liquid cialis from the site sponsor. They're great to deal with and it's way cheaper and easier to dose. I use it--as do MANY posters--and it's great.

Most people are doing 10mgish/day for this issue. Seems to do the trick for many of us.

----------


## Caribeman

800 mgs of Cialis?!?!? are fn nuts?!

----------


## fastman9

800mg Cialis, unless its the size of a loaf of bread and you want to shave as needed I'd avoid any BS claims it comes in that strength. I've used it for years and never have seen it in that size. Stay with the norm 20mg size and be safe. See your Doc for suspected prostate issues.

----------


## redz

800mg cialis black sounds like a supplement not real cialis

----------


## theseus

first of all you need to have your PSA tested and your prostate examined. Benign prostatic hypertrophy is a relative contraindication to TRT, as the extra testosterone is going to make your prostate even bigger. You also need to rule out prostate cancer for sure.

You might have sleep apnoea and sleep apnoea can be a feature of low or high testosterone , it does affect your libido. get a sleep study done, it is relatively cheap and the treatment is easy, just a mask and a machine called CPAP, which will transform your life if you do have sleep apnoea.

cialis for the prostate benefit is 5mg daily, not 20mg. it comes with 28 tablets, one a day. costs around £80, not sure in your currency if you are not in UK. but the primary benefit of that is for ED, the prostate relaxation and easier urination is not as effective compared to other medication. To shrink your prostate gland you need finasteride but I am sure you wont choose that, as it will kill your libido. you can certainly discuss with your doctor to try a medication called tamsulosin MR, or brand name of Flomax MR, 400mcg a day. it is an alpha blocker and therefore relax your prostate to improve your urinary symptoms. it takes about 48 hours to work, start taking 1 tablet a night. it does not interfere with your testosterone level.

If you want to try cialis regardless, try 5mg daily. that is the formulation you need. if a lab is selling 800mg, then it is NOT cialis. the generic name for cialis is tadalafil. 

anyhow go to see your doctor and have a blood test and prostate examination first.

by the way before your PSA test, make sure you dont ejaculate for 48 hours prior, no strenuous exercise esp cycling for 48 hours, no instrumentation through your urethra, no active infection and make sure your doctor does the blood test first before the prostate examination, as vigorous prostate exams can also artificially raise your PSA.

get a free and total PSA with ratio. or complex PSA if they offer. or better off a urine test called PCA3 (thats expensive and yet very specific)

hope it helps

----------


## David LoPan

> make sure you dont ejaculate for 48 hours prior, and make sure your doctor does the blood test first before the prostate examination, as vigorous prostate exams can also artificially raise your PSA.


No ejaculation for 48 hours that could be hard to do. But no vigorous prostate exams? That is what you are paying the doctor for is it not?

----------


## ngtmarpete

> Still self prescribing your TRT at 300mg per week? What's it been, a year now at that dose? What does your bloodwork say about your PSA?


300mg per week!! Holy crap! I hope he's getting BW done ever six weeks.

----------


## theseus

> No ejaculation for 48 hours that could be hard to do. But no vigorous prostate exams? That is what you are paying the doctor for is it not?


No ejaculation for 24 hours is really hard for myself too...let alone 48 hours, but that's been found to skew the test result. generally no problem if the test result is normal, but if abnormal, it needs to be repeated with 48 hours of abstinence from sex. As for the prostate examination, if done vigorously, it could again skew the result up to 1 week. which is why is better to have the blood test before the prostate examination...after the blood sample been collected, a doctor can examine as gentle or as vigorous as needed.

----------


## Motardpdx

Great read folks! Thanks for the insights. Cheers!

----------


## Oki-Des

Whenever you purchase generic cialis or viagra you have to wonder if it is fully dosed as labeled. I have had E/D problems for many years. If I buy viagra from a pharmacy 1/2 of a 100mg pill does the trick. But, when I buy the cheapest generics I can find I have to take 6 of their 100mg pills to equal 50mg or half of a real one. Since I have problems I know what my body needs to work and have found that the cheap stuff I have used does not equate to what they claim. I have never purchased anything from the sponsors on this sight and am not knockng any of their products. I am just speaking about other places I have tried. Good luck.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Whenever you purchase generic cialis or viagra you have to wonder if it is fully dosed as labeled. I have had E/D problems for many years. If I buy viagra from a pharmacy 1/2 of a 100mg pill does the trick. But, when I buy the cheapest generics I can find I have to take 6 of their 100mg pills to equal 50mg or half of a real one. Since I have problems I know what my body needs to work and have found that the cheap stuff I have used does not equate to what they claim. I have never purchased anything from the sponsors on this sight and am not knockng any of their products. I am just speaking about other places I have tried. Good luck.



I have been thinking the same thing for quite a bit now


I only use generic Iranian Cialis and it seems to work(sorta, kinda). But, I have never tried the Ar-r stuff or true pharmaceutical shit either.

----------


## vanda9

Now that I am back in the states for the summer all the websites are mostly in India so it takes for ever they say 1-2weeks but once i ordered and it was over a month for clomid.
I would like to order but i dont want to order from India.

----------


## ryobi1

see your doctor as prescribed here....the prostate is not something you mess with
or self diagnose,taking medication for suspect symtoms is just wrong

----------


## bartman314

you've gotten enough suggestions to see the doc, which i agree with. 

i take 2x20mg international pharma cialis, and even if underdosed (which i suspect), this addresses my ed issues. 

i'm 52 and have a slightly enlarged prostate with frequent night urination (2-4 times). my doc prescribed flowmax for this - not cialis, but it turns out the urination has more to do with my pre-bed casein shake than the prostate.

----------

